# What makes Ph rise?



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

Just wondering if there were other factors that make Ph rise? My tap water is around 7.6 (well water no chlorine). But the water in my tanks seems to rise to around 8.4 -8.6. I have a piece of quartz and a piece of granite in one both hard not easily dissolved rock. Only slate in another and both seem to rise in Ph after a while?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

What are you using for gravel? Some rocks can have calcium carbonates that will raise your pH, like limestone.


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

The gravel is store bought epoxy coated stuff.


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

What about corbon or ammo chips?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Also your tap water :nod:


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

yeah mine seems to like the 8.0 pH level too.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

My water is about 8.0. It's my tap water it's that bad where i live but i does'nt bother my fish that much. And some people say that if i make the ph rise and lower it could do more damage that way than leaveing it the way it is.

IS THAT TRUE.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

VOYAGERXP said:


> And some people say that if i make the ph rise and lower it could do more damage that way than leaveing it the way it is.
> 
> IS THAT TRUE.


 Yes!!!


----------

